# Anne of Green Gables...Anne of Windy Poplars...



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am reading the Anne of Green Gables Series (yes I know they are children's books...but I love the movies and never read the books as a kid, so I am doing it now!)  So far I have read
Anne of Green Gables
Anne of Avonlea
Anne of The Island

Next in the series is Anne of Windy Poplars, but I can't find it anywhere in Kindle format...  Has anyone seen this or can you direct me where to look for it?
Thanks!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried mobileread.com?  I know they have quite a few of them.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

This may be heresy, but if you have to skip _Anne of Windy Poplars_, it wouldn't be the end of the world. After all, Gilbert hardly figures in it! It's the _Betsy and the Great World_ of the Anne series.

And this from a person who LOVES the Anne books, and the Emily ones.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

It is available at MobileRead, but it is only public domain in Canada.


> This work is in the Canadian public domain OR the copyright holder has given specific permission for distribution. It may still be under copyright in some countries. If you live outside Canada, check your country's copyright laws. If the book is under copyright in your country, do not download or redistribute this work.


I love Anne


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

sixnsolid said:


> It is available at MobileRead, but it is only public domain in Canada.
> I love Anne


I love Anne too


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I really like Anne of Green Gables.  The creative tag lines drive me batty reading it now though.   

I love the movies too!

Vicki


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

sixnsolid said:


> It is available at MobileRead, but it is only public domain in Canada.
> I love Anne


Sorry if I sound stupid...but what does that mean? I don't mind buying it, I would just love to read it. I have never used mobileread.com before. Thanks!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it means that Canada's (and Australias) rights allow us to have it, whereas US copyright adds an extra 10 years before it becomes publically available.
I have all the Anne books - my mum has just been given a kindle so she is going through her childhood again, at the ripe old age of 84!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I think it means that Canada's (and Australias) rights allow us to have it, whereas US copyright adds an extra 10 years before it becomes publically available.
> I have all the Anne books - my mum has just been given a kindle so she is going through her childhood again, at the ripe old age of 84!


So, can I get it or not? Like I said...I don't mind paying....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you live in a country in which it is in the Public Domain, you may download it free from mobile reads.

If not, though you _can_ 'cause there are no borders on the internet, you shouldn't because it's not a PD title in your country.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

This series seems very popular all of a sudden. My friend encountered the same problem with the missing book, I found it for her on Australia's Project Gutenberg. Just scroll down to L M MONTGOMERY.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love Anne too. I am currently reading Anne of A. I bought some from Amazon. Got some for free, I think from either feedbooks or that mobile guidebooks. I am reading the AOA on my ipod Touch, so I got them free from iBooks. Don't remember which books I got, but at the time, I just typed in the author's name at amazon to see what they have.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Australia's gutenberg is wayyy better than in the US.   Makes a nice change!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> This series seems very popular all of a sudden. My friend encountered the same problem with the missing book, I found it for her on Australia's Project Gutenberg. Just scroll down to L M MONTGOMERY.


Thanks! How do I get it to my Kindle though? (I have only got books from Amazon in the past) I see there are three choices to download it, text, zip or HTML.....


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Anne of Green Gables.  It is the one childhood series that I re-read every year.  I was bicycle touring on Prince Edward Island years ago and when I realized this was actually where Anne (or at least Lucy Maud Montgomery) had lived, we (my indulgent husband and I) pedaled out of our way to go see her house.  Absolutely magical.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Calibre will convert HTML files to Mobi for the kindle.
But I think I would do a copy of the html into Word, then save it as filtered html, pop it into Calibre, then send to kindle, at which time it will convert.

It says here that:
_This eBook is made available at no cost and with almost no restrictions
whatsoever. You may copy it, give it away or re-use it under the terms
of the Project Gutenberg of Australia License which may be viewed online at
http://gutenberg.net.au/licence.html_
And this says:
_It is permissable and encouraged for all Project Gutenberg Australia eBooks to be freely redistributed as-is, on an unlimited basis, by any person and for any purpose. The only limiting factor is national copyright laws. Because Project Gutenberg of Australia can only perform copyright research using Australian laws, it is possible that some eBooks which are public domain in Australia are still under copyright protection in other countries. Persons *outside* of Australia should check their laws before redistributing Project Gutenberg of Australia eBooks. _

So does this mean people *inside* Australia can redistribute?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I love Anne of Green Gables. It is the one childhood series that I re-read every year. I was bicycle touring on Prince Edward Island years ago and when I realized this was actually where Anne (or at least Lucy Maud Montgomery) had lived, we (my indulgent husband and I) pedaled out of our way to go see her house. Absolutely magical.


I agree that PEI is an amazing place. My DH and I went there on our honeymoon because of my life-long love of all things L.M. Montgomery. I wish I could live there. 
Back on topic- It is strange that _Windy Poplars_ isn't on kindle any more. I know that it was there before.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Thanks! How do I get it to my Kindle though? (I have only got books from Amazon in the past) I see there are three choices to download it, text, zip or HTML.....


Pushka already answered, but here is what to do with the two remaining options:

If you select the text version, a page will open with the full text on it. If you're using a Windows pc, press CTRL+A to select all of it. Open Notepad. Press CTRL+V to paste all the selected text into Notepad. Remove any unwanted text, such as the "This site is full of FREE ebooks - Check them out at our Home page - Project Gutenberg Australia" line right at the top of the page. Save the text file. Now transfer that text file onto your Kindle via the USB cable. Kindle can read .txt files natively, so no need to convert anything.

The zip file already contains a text file that would be identical to the self-made one I described above.

Pushka explained how to handle html.

I have read several text format documents on my Kindle and it looks fine. That was surprising to me, because text files on computers usually look shoddy.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> Pushka already answered, but here is what to do with the two remaining options:
> 
> If you select the text version, a page will open with the full text on it. If you're using a Windows pc, press CTRL+A to select all of it. Open Notepad. Press CTRL+V to paste all the selected text into Notepad. Remove any unwanted text, such as the "This site is full of FREE ebooks - Check them out at our Home page - Project Gutenberg Australia" line right at the top of the page. Save the text file. Now transfer that text file onto your Kindle via the USB cable. Kindle can read .txt files natively, so no need to convert anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I Converted to text and it worked fabulously!!


----------

